# Looking for Repair manuals for Echo PB755st and Stihl KM55 please



## rick doane (Nov 27, 2018)

Asking if anyone has repair manuals for the Echo PB755st backpack blower and the Stihl KM55 kombi head unit. If you would be willing to share it i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't know if you saw this link. It covers the pb-651, pb-751, pb-755.
It just has some wear limits and fastener torques, and some other specifications, but maybe that will help?

http://echo-usa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1778


----------



## ray benson (Nov 28, 2018)

rick doane said:


> Asking if anyone has repair manuals for the Echo PB755st backpack blower and the Stihl KM55 kombi head unit. If you would be willing to share it i would greatly appreciate it.


Check your inbox


----------

